# Restaurant



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

I've just sat down in the new restaurant with my wife and ordered the hippo soup. Not sure what I'm having yet.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Took me a minute :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Oooohh! Dangerous territory.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

